# Ways to keep hard boiled egg white EVEN



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

Many times when I hard boil eggs, and AFTER I peel them , then slice in half, (for deviled eggs), the WHITES are very often super thin ON ONE END . When I say thin , I mean as thin as a sheet of paper, or even thinner. I'd like to have a nice even thickness for the egg WHITES all around it.

Does anyone have any ideas how I can avoid this ?

thank you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 21, 2018)

I knew there had to be a way - in fact, I kinda remember this question here at DC once upon a time but can't find it. However, Google did come up with a few hits. This one has the most amusing conversation - and, quite possibly, a solution. I say go for the square egg. 

Centering an Egg Yolk

As for me, I don't care whether it's centered or not. I just care if the yolk filling is yummy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 21, 2018)

I've heard of several solutions but cannot remember a one! 

I can, however, tell you why it happens. Not scientific though I'm sure there is one. 

The egg in all probability is aged. The chalazae, white strands which hold the yolk centred, is losing its integrity, allowing the yolk to move around.  

Solution is to use fresher eggs *but* that in itself can lead to the problem of not being able to peel the egg smoothly.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't really worry about the position of the yolk.  I'm more concerned that the egg is cooked properly and peels easily.  This method from Serious Eats by Kenji Lopez-Alt works very well.  The only thing I changed is to cook for  a minute longer because I live at 4200 feet elevation, and water here boils at about 206°, not 212°.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't really care if the yolks are perfectly centred. But, like Traveler, I don't want the sides excessively thin. Sometimes the sides are so thin that they break when you try to put the devilled yolk back in the white.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm not worried about peeling the egg easily, because I have an almost magical method. When the eggs are ready, I immediately put them in a bath of ice water , with many ice cubes. That , somehow, separates the shell from the egg. That makes it super easy to remove the shell. 

But I do very much want to have a yolk that is evenly , or almost so, nearly centered. It makes for a more attractive look for my guests AND then I would not have an "end" that is so thin it is missing. UGLY ! YUCK !

As I said above, many years ago, I read a article on how to avoid this problem. I just can't recall what that method was.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

taxlady said:


> i don't really care if the yolks are perfectly centred. But, like traveler, i don't want the sides excessively thin. Sometimes the sides are so thin that they break when you try to put the devilled yolk back in the white.




exactly !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 21, 2018)

Why not just cook one or two eggs more than you'll need, say 12 eggs when you need 10. If the whites are perfect on the first ten eggs, save the last two for a snack, salad, or such. If you have a thin-walled  egg, you'll have two back-up eggs. Just put a bit of yolk in the rejected white, eat it, and call it the cook's sample. Problem solved.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I knew there had to be a way - in fact, I kinda remember this question here at DC once upon a time but can't find it. Ho
> 
> Centering an Egg Yolk
> 
> ...


----------



## roadfix (Nov 21, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why not just cook one or two eggs more than you'll need, say 12 eggs when you need 10. If the whites are perfect on the first ten eggs, save the last two for a snack, salad, or such. If you have a thin-walled  egg, you'll have two back-up eggs. Just put a bit of yolk in the rejected white, eat it, and call it the cook's sample. Problem solved.


I think this is a very practical solution.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why not just cook one or two eggs more than you'll need, say 12 eggs when you need 10. If the whites are perfect on the first ten eggs, save the last two for a snack, salad, or such. If you have a thin-walled  egg, you'll have two back-up eggs. Just put a bit of yolk in the rejected white, eat it, and call it the cook's sample. Problem solved.


Except the thin walled ones usually come in batches of more than two out of a dozen.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Except the thin walled ones usually come in batches of more than two out of a dozen.



Yes, indeed. The eggs I buy usually have 6 or 7 eggs out of a dozen, that have super thin walls on one end. Some have no wall at all.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow, I've never had this happened. As the matter of fact this is the first time I hear about this. Am I just lucky?

I cook at the very least 3-4 dozen of eggs every week.


----------



## iamvics (Nov 21, 2018)

I have steamed my eggs for years (20 minutes) makes for easy peeling.  Now I use my Instant Pot (4 minutes). Both methods - immediately put eggs in a bowl of ice water.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 21, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Wow, I've never had this happened. As the matter of fact this is the first time I hear about this. Am I just lucky?
> 
> I cook at the very least 3-4 dozen of eggs every week.




Since I live in Mexico, my eggs MAY be older than what you buy. The next time I run into San Diego I'll buy a dozen eggs and hard boil them to see if that helps.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 21, 2018)

I seem to remember reading years ago, that if one gently “rolls” the eggs with a spoon, it centers the yolks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2018)

Another "solution": Turn the egg carton on its side overnight before boiling and the yolks will be centered. Not sure if it works.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 22, 2018)

A lot of those methods work but, unfortunately in this day and age with automation in the hen houses, one may have to use more than one method to get results. 
Eggs seem to be no longer consistent in shape and machines or people cannot quickly identify the correct end for packaging.  Ideally the fat rounded end of an egg (where the air pocket is) should be up. Pointed end down. This helps to keep the yolk centered.  

Again, not a solution to your specific question.

Another trick may be to sure to cut the egg in half with the thin side completely on the top or bottom.  This thinness is not seen when presented as it becomes the bottom.  
Or if cut with thinness on the side and it tears, I've always found that the yolk mixture is gooey enough to glue and hold the tear.  Any really bad/ugly results are a bonus for  cook's sampler - as previously stated by CG.

In my experience, if the eggs are good enough, they rarely last long enough for the consumer to examine or critique.  Flaws are usually only seen by the creator - don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> A lot of those methods work but, unfortunately in this day and age with automation in the hen houses, one may have to use more than one method to get results.
> Eggs seem to be no longer consistent in shape and machines or people cannot quickly identify the correct end for packaging.  Ideally the fat rounded end of an egg (where the air pocket is) should be up. Pointed end down. This helps to keep the yolk centered.
> 
> Again, not a solution to your specific question.
> ...


But, the tears make extra work and sometimes mess. Sometimes they are hard to pick up without making a mess. It's not a big deal, but it's nicer when it doesn't happen. TBH, I never pay attention to centred or not if it isn't so close to the edge that it might tear. Sometimes it even tears while peeling. I find that the off centre problem is almost always towards the side, not top or bottom.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 23, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I find that the off centre problem is almost always towards the side, not top or bottom.


 

LOL


----------



## roadfix (Nov 23, 2018)

...and down in the Southern Hemisphere the yolk always settles on the opposite side.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ways to keep egg whites even*

IT WORKS !   I bought a dozen eggs (still in Mexico) , put a rubber band around the carton, and set them upside down for 48  hours. Just now, after hard boiling the eggs and peeling them, I sliced them in halves.  The egg white side and ends were perfectly even. No super thin ends. 

thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 24, 2018)

Cool...  

Ross


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 27, 2018)

I am so glad to hear this works!  I don't think I have ever had this problem, but I don't make deviled eggs very often so having a thin white on the egg would not really be something I would notice.  It's in my mouth and gone before I can notice it.


----------

